# The Lever



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This is a design evolution starting with Jorge Sprave's "Flying Buttress" and going through TocSick's "Piece of Heart" (which can be found here in the shared designs), and finally to this one, which I call "The Lever".

Basically I cut out the heart and kept the essence of the fork, which I think is an excellent hammer-grip type of slingshot that will give plenty of leverage for strong bands and also have nice room between the forks for aiming. I plan on doing like tocsick did to the handle. I will beef it up with laminated layers. I just now cut out the design and it feels real good in the hand already.

Thanks Toc for the basic idea.








Edit: Oh yeah, I forgot to add -- DO NOT MAKE A BOARD CUT. This should be made out of plywood or some kind of strong laminate.

And here is the PDF


----------



## Henrygamer (Jan 31, 2012)

I like this design!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yup this look s very functional as well as having a slightly sinister look to it


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

you'v nailed it big time^^ love it


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

This looks like a great new over the top hammer grip Balric Birch design. -- Tex


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice job on that.
I' ve put two layers thera- band blue on each side of the Piece of Heart and an inner tube pouch and it shoots great.
( my brother shooted on his hand with that one).
Hope to see the final piece soon.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

tokSick said:


> Nice job on that.
> I' ve put two layers thera- band blue on each side of the Piece of Heart and an inner tube pouch and it shoots great.
> ( my brother shooted on his hand with that one).
> Hope to see the final piece soon.


Thanks Tok. And sorry for misspelling your name.


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

No problem. My name is Redouan but they all call me Red.


----------

